# 10mn de votre temps pour une jeune fille en détresse =D



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous,

Dans le cadre de mon master en gestion des ressources humaines, je dois soumettre un question à choix multiples à des salariés. Je cherche encore des hommes car je connais peu d'hommes salariés dans mon entourage.

Certains d'entre vous accepteraient-ils de me donner de leur temps ? Ca prend 10mn à peine, c'est anonyme et pas publié (c'est juste pour que je valide un cours) et ça m'aiderait vraiment !
Je cherche encore 11 hommes...

Si vous voulez bien, répondez-moi ici et je vous enverrai le questionnaire et vous pouvez me renvoyer vos réponses ou un scann/une photo du questionnaire rempli.

Ca serait vraiment super super gentil à vous 

Malibu_Stacy


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9OBnvpzb560[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Je cherche encore 11 hommes...



Non rien :rose:


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> ... Ca prend 10mn à peine, ...


 
Je sens que ça va partir en cacahuete ce fil....


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

Pour répondre, le titre est volontairement "humoristique" car voilà, je vais pas présenter ça de façon très sérieuse et que je trouve ça plus convivial 

Après, juste au cas où ça serait vu comme de la pub ou je sais pas quoi, c'est une démarche totalement non commerciale ! C'est vraiment pour mes cours à l'université (Université Catholique de Louvain-la-Neuve en Belgique). Et il faut que j'interroge 150 personnes avec une parité sexuelle. Et ces personnes doivent être salariées. Or, je connais beaucoup d'étudiants ou d'indépendants d'où ma demande 

Et Rémi, le questionnaire porte sur le stress au travail et l'absentéisme donc aucun rapport avec la pub que tu as pu voir 

Et sinon, vous êtes déjà trois à avoir vu le post, vous voulez pas participer ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

bon allez ok.... donne un lien pour télécharger le questionnaire! je vais essayer de le remplir avant de me faire virer (sinon je s'rai plus salarié!)


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

@Remi : le lien est en pdf (on l'a pas fait sur le programme de Google pour pouvoir l'imprimer). Je vais voir si je sais t'envoyer en pièce-jointe par message privé 

Merci  !

P.S : les autres, prenez exemple ^^
_

Edit : 

On ne sait pas joindre une pièce en mp ><


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> P.S : les autres, prenez exemple ^^


 

C'est vrai quoi! prenez exemple! :rateau:



Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> On ne sait pas joindre une pièce en mp ><


 
Vous n'avez pas une boite DropBox par exemple pour y mettre le ficheir dans le dossier Public et donner le lien public de téléchargement?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

@remi : Je t'ai envoyé un mp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------

Le lien pour ceux qui sont sympas  : 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c3rr5l6rv8mrogg/6L2zwIZui4


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

Voilà... réponse scannée et renvoyée


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

On gagne quelques chose?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Des cacahuètes :rateau:
Surtout que je suis retraité


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> On gagne quelques chose?



Toute ma gratitude et mon éternel dévouement* 

*Cette offre est soumise à conditions.


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2013)

Suis pas salarié


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Je cherche encore 11 hommes...
> Malibu_Stacy



Ah, _Malibu Eleven_ - et les voilà tous qui se rêvent en Brad Pitt ou Georges Clooney en répondant à ton questionnaire...
Merci pour eux.


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Toute ma gratitude et mon éternel dévouement*
> 
> *Cette offre est soumise à conditions.




Dans ce cas où sont les CGV?


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> où sont les CGV?



En gare d'Auscerliscz.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> en gare d'auscerliscz.


 
J'adore!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

ru666 : Oh réponds épicétou !


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> En gare d'Auscerliscz.



Fais gaffe, cela ressemble à une voie de garage ça


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

bon faisons les comptes.... y'en a combien des sympas qui ont répondu???


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

Pour le moment, MacG compte 3 mecs sympas : toi, bbksoft et ergu 

Je suis sûre que d'autres vont venir relever le niveau


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Allez mon bon cur et mon esprit chevaleresque m'interdisent de laisser une jeune fille en détresse plus longtemps 

Je te fais ça ce soir.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Pour le moment, MacG compte 3 mecs sympas : toi, bbksoft et ergu
> ...


 

bbksoft ???? c'est qui ça ??? 

jamais entendu parlé! fais gaffe, s'il se revendique de MacG, ça ne peut-être qu'une contre-façon!


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Je suis sûre que d'autres vont venir relever le niveau



Parce qu'il faut faire la révision de ta caisse, en plus ???
Tu pousses, là, jeune fille en détresse.

En plus, le gars ru du diable, là, il est plucôc spécialisé dans les crains, visiblemenc, pas dans les voicures, il va êcre couc perdu


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Parce qu'il faut faire la révision de ta caisse, en plus ???
> Tu pousses, là, demoiselle en détresse.
> 
> En plus, le gars ru du diable, là, il est plucôc spécialisé dans les crains, visiblemenc, pas dans les voicures, il va êcre couc perdu



Va plutôt jouer avec ta Remote ergu  

Je suis un touche-à-tout Monsieur!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

@ru666 : Quel preu chevalier ! Merci 

@remy : Il m'a contactée par mp et il était déjà inscrit sur le forum donc pas d'inquiétude


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Je suis sûre que d'autres vont venir relever le niveau



Pour l'instant, c'est plutôt les compteurs que tu viens relever


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Parce qu'il faut faire la révision de ta caisse, en plus ???
> Tu pousses, là, jeune fille en détresse.
> 
> En plus, le gars ru du diable, là, il est plucôc spécialisé dans les crains, visiblemenc, pas dans les voicures, il va êcre couc perdu



Ahah, non le questionnaire ça sera déjà très bien 
J'ai bien reçu tes réponses au fait, merci


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, c'est plutôt les compteurs que tu viens relever



Vu le questionnaire, ce serait plutôt les compte-heures - pas de bol, moi je suis plutôt conteur.


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Vu le questionnaire, ce serait plutôt les compte-heures - pas de bol, moi je suis plutôt conteur.



Monsieur est un peu troubadour alors? Tu contes fleurette :love:


----------



## Galekal (22 Avril 2013)

C'est bien la moindre des choses en matière d'esprit chevaleresque que de vouloir sauver une jeune fille en détresse. Aussi, c'est tout a fait naturellement que je m'en suis allé télécharger ce questionnaire. Il faut dire qu'il est... assez pointu, et appelle a ce titre a une lecture... elle même pointue, et cela, tant et si bien que vient soudain l'envie de s'en aller raconter des fables, car il est dans l'air du temps de donner leurre.


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est bien la moindre des choses en matière d'esprit chevaleresque que de vouloir sauver une jeune fille en détresse. Aussi, c'est tout a fait naturellement que je m'en suis allé télécharger ce questionnaire. Il faut dire qu'il est... assez pointu, et appelle a ce titre a une lecture... elle même pointue, et cela, tant et si bien que vient soudain l'envie de s'en aller raconter des fables, car il est dans l'air du temps de donner leurre.



Au lieu de faire le tour du cadran, fais plutôt el tour de la question


----------



## Galekal (22 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Au lieu de faire le tour du cadran, fais plutôt el tour de la question



C'est justement ce que je viens de faire.


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Je m'en vais donc prendre ce soir ma plus belle plume et répondre à Mlle (?) Malibu_Stacy


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

@galekal : Ahah, je ferai plus court que toi : merci  

@ru666 : C'est bien ça 
__

Allé, il me manque 6 chevaliers après ça !


----------



## CBi (22 Avril 2013)

C'est sans doute trop tard mais as-tu entendu parler de la création de formulaires sur Google Docs ?

Voir par exemple un tutorial ici.

C'est mieux qu'un pdf, non ?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 Avril 2013)

CBi a dit:


> C'est sans doute trop tard mais as-tu entendu parler de la création de formulaires sur Google Docs ?
> 
> Voir par exemple un tutorial ici.
> 
> C'est mieux qu'un pdf, non ?



Merci pour le rappel mais je connaissais. Le truc c'est qu'on est 5 à bosser sur ce questionnaire et donc on le soumettait aussi en version papier, raison pour laquelle il était initialement en version pdf


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 Avril 2013)

Je cherche encore quelques participants  Allé ça serait vraiment sympa de votre part  !


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Petit sondage du matin : combien de chevaliers servants sur ce forum ?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Petit sondage du matin : combien de chevaliers servants sur ce forum ?



Baaah 4 :-/ Tous les autres sont des nuls 

Il me manque 5 mâles, je vais aller voir sur un forum de muscu pour voir s'ils feront mieux qu'ici, ahah


----------



## subsole (23 Avril 2013)

Un mâle, un vrai, ne répond pas à ce genre de questionnaire.


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Baaah 4 :-/ Tous les autres sont des nuls



quelqu'un explique a la demoiselle le sors que l'on réserve a ceux qui poste des sondages / enquêtes dans le bar en temps normal ?


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> quelqu'un explique a la demoiselle le sors que l'on réserve a ceux qui poste des sondages / enquêtes dans le bar en temps normal ?



Elle nous doit une tournée ?


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2013)

la c'est quand on est gentil, en temps normal c'est le bordel


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Baaah 4 :-/ Tous les autres sont des nuls
> 
> Il me manque 5 mâles, je vais aller voir sur un forum de muscu pour voir s'ils feront mieux qu'ici, ahah



Sur un forum de muscu, la pèche sera sans doute plus prolifique car les neurones y sont un peu moins au rendez-vous que sur MacGé. 

Pour ma part, je demeure perplexe en lisant un questionnaire destiné a perfectionner des techniques de RH, au vu des conséquences souvent humainement dommageables de la "culture du résultat". 

Quant au charme d'une jeune fille "en détresse", je suis plus disposé a y répondre lorsque le hasard fait en sorte que la situation se présente dans la vraie vie.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 Avril 2013)

Pour répondre à tous : 

- On peut considérer ça comme une enquête (à la TF1) ou comme un coup de main dans les études de quelqu'un, c'est un parti pris...
- Et le but du questionnaire n'est pas d'améliorer les techniques en RH (je ne suis pas doctorante, je ne suis pas chercheuse). L'unique but est que j'obtienne des résultats avec une parité sexuelle, que je les analyse et que ma prof évalue si ma méthodologie est la bonne. Ca ne va pas sortir dans un magasine de RH, c'est juste une évaluation.

C'est à vous de voir. Ca vous prend 10mn, ça m'aide énormément et vous aidez quelqu'un dans ses études. Enfin, vous faites comme vous le souhaitez bien sûr mais à une époque où nombreux sont ceux qui se plaignent du taux de chômage chez les jeunes (diplômés ou non), un tel manque d'entraide de la part de certains me laisse perplexe...

Voilà voilà 

P.S. : maintenant je vais bosser à mon job étudiant jusque 15h, peut-être qu'en revenant y aura d'autres gens motivés


----------



## subsole (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> peut-être qu'en revenant y aura d'autres gens motivés



 On va te motiver ça !  








 _Allez les mâles._


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> On va te motiver ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, quand même, mais en souhaitant qu'elle s'alimente correctement, parce que le coup de l'invitation a diner avec la fille qui commande une demi cuillérée a café de graines pour oiseau, cela ne le fait pas. 



blague a part : ceux qui sont déjà tombés sur une anorexique savent qu'il s'agit d'une situation particulièrement triste. Il est a souhaiter qu'il ne s'agisse pas de cela.


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Un mâle, un vrai, ne répond pas à ce genre de questionnaire.



Le vrai mâle grogne quand il voit "questionnaire".


----------



## ergu (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Enfin, vous faites comme vous le souhaitez bien sûr mais à une époque où nombreux sont ceux qui se plaignent du taux de chômage chez les jeunes (diplômés ou non), un tel manque d'entraide de la part de certains me laisse perplexe...



Certains pourraient te répondre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'entraide mais d'aide - mais ce serait chipoter.

La question reste entière, face aux questionnaires baclés, mal écrits et bancals qui nous sont en général proposés de savoir qu'est-ce qui aide le plus leur créateur : le faire progresser en lui signalant les manques (souvent navrants) de son étude quitte à le faire de façon parfois moqueuse voire un peu... violente ou juste répondre n'importe quoi parce que le questionnaire est tellement mal gaulé qu'il est impossible de répondre autre chose que n'importe quoi ?

Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on résorbe beaucoup le chômage des jeunes en les encourageants à bâcler des questionnaires pourris dont ne sont extractibles que la note pitoyable qu'ils ont dû en retirer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2013)

une histoire de mouches et de vinaigre... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> On va te motiver ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hors de question de répondre a son questionnaire, elle n'a pas demandé la permission avant


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2013)

:modo: :modo:
Vous allez pas me réveiller pour une pub Aubade.
Restez sage, tout va bien.
:love:


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Certains pourraient te répondre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'entraide mais d'aide - mais ce serait chipoter.
> 
> La question reste entière, face aux questionnaires baclés, mal écrits et bancals qui nous sont en général proposés de savoir qu'est-ce qui aide le plus leur créateur : le faire progresser en lui signalant les manques (souvent navrants) de son étude quitte à le faire de façon parfois moqueuse voire un peu... violente ou juste répondre n'importe quoi parce que le questionnaire est tellement mal gaulé qu'il est impossible de répondre autre chose que n'importe quoi ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on résorbe beaucoup le chômage des jeunes en les encourageants à bâcler des questionnaires pourris dont ne sont extractibles que la note pitoyable qu'ils ont dû en retirer.



Ergu, je te remercie d'avoir répondu au questionnaire. Toutefois, avant d'insinuer que ce travail a été bâclé, tu pourrais t'interroger sur comment a été fait le questionnaire. En effet, ce ne sont pas des étudiants qui ont formulé les questions mais ces échelles sont reprises d'auteurs reconnus sur la scène internationale en psychologie et en gestion. Il est plutôt rare que les chercheurs et étudiants formulent eux-mêmes les échelles quand d'autres auteurs ont très bien fait ce travail auparavant. Mais ça, j'imagine que tu le sais déjà si tu as fait l'université et que tu as toi-même mené des études.

Après, si le questionnaire est "mal gaulé" comme tu le dis, je prendrai volontiers note de tes commentaires pertinents puisque tu sembles être un expert en la matière. Je suppose d'ailleurs qu'en ta qualité de licencié (ou doctorant), tu dois en faire régulièrement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> [&#8230;] ce ne sont pas des étudiants qui ont formulé les questions mais ces échelles sont reprises d'auteurs reconnus sur la scène internationale en psychologie et en gestion. Il est plutôt rare que les chercheurs et étudiants formulent eux-mêmes les échelles quand d'autres auteurs ont très bien fait ce travail auparavant. Mais ça, j'imagine que tu le sais déjà si tu as fait l'université et que tu as toi-même mené des études.
> 
> Après, si le questionnaire est "mal gaulé" comme tu le dis, je prendrai volontiers note de tes commentaires pertinents puisque tu sembles être un expert en la matière. Je suppose d'ailleurs qu'en ta qualité de licencié (ou doctorant), tu dois en faire régulièrement.



Il me semble que la critique d'ergu ne s'adressait pas à toi, mais au contenu même du questionnaire. Que tu en sois l'auteur ou qu'il ait été produit par un universitaire reconnu n'y change rien. 

Je pense par ailleurs que même quelqu'un qui n'a pas poussé ses études, ou qui n'a pas eu l'occasion de manipuler couramment de questionnaires durant les siennes (c'est mon cas) peut disposer du bon sens nécessaire pour critiquer un document de ce type et mettre en question la pertinence de ses formulations. De plus, je crois savoir que beaucoup d'universitaires ont la fâcheuse habitude de faire faire certains travaux peu valorisants à leurs étudiants : d'ici à supposer que les questionnaires produits par des chercheurs renommés auxquels tu fais allusion aient pu être pondus en réalité par leurs étudiants utilisés comme « nègres », il n'y a qu'un pas que, dans mon outrecuidance, je n'hésite pas un instant à franchir&#8230; 

Ceci étant dit, je n'ai rien contre ce questionnaire en particulier. Je n'y réponds pas parce que je n'aime pas les questionnaires et parce que le stress au travail est un sujet dont je ne veux pas parler à titre personnel.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Il me semble que la critique d'ergu ne s'adressait pas à toi, mais au contenu même du questionnaire. Que tu en sois l'auteur ou qu'il ait été produit par un universitaire reconnu n'y change rien.
> 
> Je pense par ailleurs que même quelqu'un qui n'a pas poussé ses études, ou qui n'a pas eu l'occasion de manipuler couramment de questionnaires durant les siennes (c'est mon cas) peut disposer du bon sens nécessaire pour critiquer un document de ce type et mettre en question la pertinence de ses formulations. De plus, je crois savoir que beaucoup d'universitaires ont la fâcheuse habitude de faire faire certains travaux peu valorisants à leurs étudiants : d'ici à supposer que les questionnaires produits par des chercheurs renommés auxquels tu fais allusion aient pu être pondus en réalité par leurs étudiants utilisés comme « nègres », il n'y a qu'un pas que, dans mon outrecuidance, je n'hésite pas un instant à franchir
> 
> Ceci étant dit, je n'ai rien contre ce questionnaire en particulier. Je n'y réponds pas parce que je n'aime pas les questionnaires et parce que le stress au travail est un sujet dont je ne veux pas parler à titre personnel.



Evidemment, tout le monde peut avoir une opinion sur un questionnaire, pas besoin de faire de grandes études pour cela  Mais dire que le travail est bâclé, bancal et peu pertinent, c'est autre chose.
Un ami m'a dit qu'il était dommage que les questions ne prennent pas en compte la vie privée des individus, c'était une critique légitime. Or, il y a une raison à cela : notre revue de la littérature ne nous a pas permis d'émettre d'hypothèses sur le lien avec la vie privée. DONC on ne le teste pas. Certes, ça doit être très intéressant et pertinent mais les hypothèses que nous testons ne sont pas celles-là. C'est un exemple pour dire qu'on peut émettre des critiques mais de là à dire que le travail est carrément mal fait, c'est un peu fort dans la mesure où pour critiquer, il faut tout connaître du sujet, de la méthodologie utilisée, les hypothèses testées... 

Bref, je ne me permettrais pas de dire d'une personne que son travail est "bâclé, mal écrit, bancal, navrant" si je ne connais pas le sujet aussi bien qu'elle. C'est une simple question d'humilité et de respect.

Quant au fait que les questionnaires soient faits par des étudiants, j'en doute. Certes, la soumission peut être faite par des étudiants mais la construction du questionnaire, non. Quel en serait l'intérêt ? Les auteurs chercheurs cherchent à produire un travail valide et se basent sur leur savoir, expérience, leurs lectures... pour produire le questionnaire. C'est un travail de longue haleine, ça ne se fait pas comme un questionnaire de magazine donc ils ne font pas ça à la légère. Surtout que ces travaux sont très souvent publiés et donc ça engage leur légitimité de chercheurs !

Enfin, je sais que les sciences sociales et humaines peuvent laisser certaines personnes dubitatives (dans la mesure où ça étudie l'humain qui n'est pas aussi prévisible que les sciences dures) et les questions aussi ma foi. Mais il ne faudrait quand même pas penser que le questionnaire a été construit en 5mn en se disant "Tiens, on poserait bien cette question là". 
_

En tous cas merci aux personnes qui ont répondu, même si vous avez été peu nombreux. 

Autre chose, un peu hors sujet : sans vouloir donner de leçon, je pense que pas mal de choses en société iraient bien mieux si on apprenait à réfléchir avant de parler, à se renseigner avant de critiquer et à être plus humble en reconnaissant ses propres limites intellectuelles et en demandant des explications plutôt qu'en formulant des conclusions et critiques hâtives qui ont pour seul but de montrer une pseudo-supériorité intellectuelle mais surtout un mépris des autres qui peut faire froid dans le dos (oui les critiques ouvertement méprisantes - parce qu'on est sur internet et qu'on n'a pas de limite - de quelqu'un qui a le double de mon âge, c'est toujours assez attristant).


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Autre chose, un peu hors sujet : sans vouloir donner de leçon, je pense que pas mal de choses en société iraient bien mieux si on apprenait à réfléchir avant de parler, à se renseigner avant de critiquer et à être plus humble en reconnaissant ses propres limites intellectuelles et en demandant des explications plutôt qu'en formulant des conclusions et critiques hâtives qui ont pour seul but de montrer une pseudo-supériorité intellectuelle mais surtout un mépris des autres qui peut faire froid dans le dos (oui les critiques ouvertement méprisantes - parce qu'on est sur internet et qu'on n'a pas de limite - de quelqu'un qui a le double de mon âge, c'est toujours assez attristant).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Evidemment, tout le monde peut avoir une opinion sur un questionnaire, pas besoin de faire de grandes études pour cela  Mais dire que le travail est bâclé, bancal et peu pertinent, c'est autre chose.
> Un ami m'a dit qu'il était dommage que les questions ne prennent pas en compte la vie privée des individus, c'était une critique légitime. Or, il y a une raison à cela : notre revue de la littérature ne nous a pas permis d'émettre d'hypothèses sur le lien avec la vie privée. DONC on ne le teste pas. Certes, ça doit être très intéressant et pertinent mais les hypothèses que nous testons ne sont pas celles-là. C'est un exemple pour dire qu'on peut émettre des critiques mais de là à dire que le travail est carrément mal fait, c'est un peu fort dans la mesure où pour critiquer, il faut tout connaître du sujet, de la méthodologie utilisée, les hypothèses testées...
> 
> Bref, je ne me permettrais pas de dire d'une personne que son travail est "bâclé, mal écrit, bancal, navrant" si je ne connais pas le sujet aussi bien qu'elle. C'est une simple question d'humilité et de respect.
> ...



Hum, hum&#8230; Il y a du malentendu dans l'air&#8230;  

Je ne crois pas du tout que les critiques émises relevaient de la volonté de manifester une pseudo-supériorité intellectuelle. Il ne s'agissait pas non plus à mon humble avis (je ne suis pas dans la tête des gens après tout) d'exprimer de la défiance envers les sciences sociales et humaines au nom d'une supériorité supposée des sciences « dures » (en ce qui me concerne, je suis historien pur jus). Je les ai juste comprises comme une forme de mise en garde un peu abrupte. 

Par contre, je perçois une certaine candeur dans la défense que tu présentes du sérieux des chercheurs, sous prétexte que leur responsabilité et légitimité serait en cause. C'est une marque de probité qui t'honore. Mais la lucidité aussi est une vertu.  

Je n'entends pas du tout mettre en cause ton questionnaire. Mais juste rappeler que le plagiat, la fraude, le pillage du travail d'autrui, le manque de rigueur morale et intellectuelle sont en fait d'une grande banalité dans le monde universitaire. Assez pour que les chercheurs eux-mêmes s'en émeuvent : http://blogs.mediapart.fr/edition/l...fusons-de-fermer-les-yeux-sur-le-plagiat-dans

Peut-être te souviens-tu aussi de l'affaire Sokal et du livre publié dans la foulée par Alan Sokal et Jean Bricmont, dans le but de dénoncer l'ampleur des impostures intellectuelles dans le monde universitaire : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_Sokal

Tu as pu avoir vent du scandale récent causé par les erreurs de calcul (pas forcément involontaires) des économistes du FMI sur la valeur du multiplicateur fiscal, ou sur le scandale lié aux approximations et conclusions douteuses de Rogoff et Reinhart sur le lien entre dette publique et croissance : à chaque fois, il s'agissait de chercheurs réputés, considérés comme des pointures dans leur domaine, dont les erreurs ou les malhonnêtetés ont servi à cautionner des politiques économiques aux conséquences catastrophiques. J'avais cité dans le fil « Actualité amusante&#8230; Ou pas » cet article sur les économistes à gages : http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2012/03/LAMBERT/47476 (je recommande notamment le passage sur Mishkin et son rapport sur la santé du système financier islandais).

L'étude des fraudes, plagiats, malhonnêtetés et falsifications diverses est de nos jours une branche à part entière de l'histoire des sciences : http://histoire-cnrs.revues.org/566

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te souhaite bonne chance pour ton travail.


----------



## ergu (24 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La question reste entière, face aux questionnaires baclés, mal écrits et bancals *qui nous sont en général proposés.*





Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Toutefois, avant d'insinuer que ce travail a été bâclé



Ben non, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit - et c'est justement parce que le tien échappait à la règle que j'y ai répondu.


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2013)

Brune ou blonde ..... ?

:style:


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (24 Avril 2013)

@cratès : Bien sûr, oui. Enfin la question n'est pas là. Ici, il n'y a pas de plagiat (je connais les risques du plagiat à l'université, je vais pas me mettre en danger à 1 an de l'obtention de mon diplôme !) et en ce qui concerne les chercheurs, bien sûr que même les meilleurs peuvent se planter (et se plantent !). Mais bon, enfin le débat concernant mon questionnaire n'a plus vraiment lieu d'être puisqu'apparemment, il y a eu malentendu. 

@ergu : Oups, toutes mes excuses dans ce cas, j'avais vraiiiment cru comprendre que ça s'adressait à moi :rose:

@subsole : Malheureusement, chauve.


----------



## Galekal (24 Avril 2013)

@ Malibu Stacy : ne sois pas froissée par les réactions que l'on peut éventuellement avoir ici car cela n'enlève rien aux qualités de réflexion et de méthode que tu peux mettre en oeuvre dans le cadre de tes études. Cependant, le fait est que tu trouveras souvent en ces lieux des gens épris de liberté et conscients du fait que les techniques de management sont pour l'essentiel des systèmes de domination qu'il est important de ne pas contribuer a renforcer.
Peut être fais tu partie des gens qui voudraient rendre plus humaines les ressources du même nom car tu es vraisemblablement encore assez jeune pour le souhaiter en toute sincérité. Cependant, en regardant la réalité sociale et économique quotidienne, il est compréhensible que les gens préfèrent émettre des réserves lorsqu'il leur est proposé de répondre à de tels questionnaires.


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> @subsole : Malheureusement, chauve.


  Non, la bière . . . . .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Brune ou blonde ..... ?
> 
> :style:


Chêne ou sapin  ?
 la vie est toujours une question de choix


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Chêne ou sapin  ?
> la vie est toujours une question de choix



Tu casses tous mes efforts. 

Bon, alors :



Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> @subsole : Malheureusement, chauve.



Ionesco !


----------



## Galekal (24 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tu casses tous mes efforts.
> 
> Bon, alors :
> 
> ...



Toujours a l'affiche au Théatre de la Huchette.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (24 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> @ Malibu Stacy : ne sois pas froissée par les réactions que l'on peut éventuellement avoir ici car cela n'enlève rien aux qualités de réflexion et de méthode que tu peux mettre en oeuvre dans le cadre de tes études. Cependant, le fait est que tu trouveras souvent en ces lieux des gens épris de liberté et conscients du fait que les techniques de management sont pour l'essentiel des systèmes de domination qu'il est important de ne pas contribuer a renforcer.
> Peut être fais tu partie des gens qui voudraient rendre plus humaines les ressources du même nom car tu es vraisemblablement encore assez jeune pour le souhaiter en toute sincérité. Cependant, en regardant la réalité sociale et économique quotidienne, il est compréhensible que les gens préfèrent émettre des réserves lorsqu'il leur est proposé de répondre à de tels questionnaires.



Je peux tout à fait comprendre. Ceci dit, peut-être est-ce parce que je fréquente des gens encore assez jeunes mais même parmi mes amis qui font des études de gestion ou de finance, rares sont les gens qui sont près à grimper les échelons au détriment des autres. Enfin, c'est mon expérience et je peux comprendre que certains soient un peu contre tout ce qui concerne la gestion mais bon, de toutes façons je crois que tous les créneaux se font critiquer.
Avant, je faisais sciences de la communication et de l'information et si je continuais, j'allais aussi m'en prendre plein la g**** avec des commentaires sur "les journalistes". Mon frère a fait assistant social et il se prenait des commentaires sur le fait qu'il ne fasse pas de "vrais études" et qu'il soutenait l'assistanat. Et mon amoureux est électricien et là c'est les universitaires qui critiquent les ouvriers. 

Malheureusement, on peut faire ce qu'on veut ça ne plait jamais  Mais c'est un autre débat


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Et mon amoureux est électricien et là c'est les universitaires qui critiquent les ouvriers



Il est donc au courant de ce genre de chose   Ok je sors


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Il est donc au courant de ce genre de chose   Ok je sors



Quel genre de chose ? (on s'est un peu éloignés du sujet initial ^^).


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2013)

Malibu_Stacy a dit:


> Quel genre de chose ? (on s'est un peu éloignés du sujet initial ^^).



faut pas faire attention: il est tout simplement à la masse... 

(ru666, pas ton chéri!)


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2013)

Il faut toujours répondre ou c'est terminé ?!


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> faut pas faire attention: il est tout simplement à la masse...  (ru666, pas ton chéri!)



J'espère que tu ne t'attends à aucun commentaire en retour de ma part?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> J'espère que tu ne t'attends à aucun commentaire en retour de ma part?



C'est fait ! 

merci à toi


----------



## Arlequin (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> J'espère que tu ne t'attends à aucun commentaire en retour de ma part?



pourquoi, t'es en circuit court ? 



trop terre à terre ce garçon


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pourquoi, t'es en circuit court ?
> 
> 
> 
> trop terre à terre ce garçon


euh, c'est terre à terre hein


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (24 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il faut toujours répondre ou c'est terminé ?!



C'est fini mais merci quand même


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2013)

ah d'accord :rose:

je cherche toujours un film à pourrir avec ma vidéo de Mme Butterfly :(


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pourquoi, t'es en circuit court ?
> 
> 
> 
> trop terre à terre ce garçon



Tu n'auras pas prise sur moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> ah d'accord :rose:
> 
> je cherche toujours un film à pourrir avec ma vidéo de Mme Butterfly :(



Ah ben c'est malin ça


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

c'est bien la première fois qu'un sujet de ce genre au bar ne part pas en sucette. 
elle vous a bien eu la Stacy 


édit : je viens de parcourir rapidement le questionnaire, ça à l'air bien chiant.


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> édit : je viens de parcourir rapidement le questionnaire, ça à l'air bien chiant.



As-tu déjà eu des questionnaires qui ne l'étaient pas?


----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2013)

J'ai déjà vu des question Nair au poil.


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> J'ai déjà vu des question Nair au poil.



Laisse moi deviner c'était lors de tes cours du soir?


----------

